# New goat momma has questions.



## goatmomof2andcounting (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey, I am getting my 2 nigerian dwarf wethers this weekend. I already have a pen off to the side of the yard for my chickens. It is pretty big, so I built the goats a shelter on the opposite end of the chicken coop. The goats will be let out of the pen every morning. Most mornings I will leave the pen gate open since I let the chickens out to free range too. So the goats will be able to go in and out as well. There will be a few exceptions such as bad weather or when we will be gone for a couple of hours at a time that they will be locked in the pen. 

So the questions...
1. Where would you place the hay feeder? In the pen or out in the yard? One in both places? 
2. Grains or no grains? I have read that wethers dont need grains as long as they have enough forage and fresh hay. 
3. Can anyone tell me the exact minerals they need. I have read so much about minerals they need, but nothing specific. Would Manna Pro Goat Mineral from TSC work? 
4. What are some of your goats favorite treats? 
5. I am getting Nigerian Dwarfs. I have a 4 ft fence around their foraging area. Do I need to worry about them jumping that? Obviously I will not have anything they can climb to close to the fence, but can they jump over from straight off the ground? 

Any advice on any or all of the questions would be so very helpfull! Thanks so much!!


----------



## goatmomof2andcounting (Jun 21, 2017)

If you say yes to grain, medicated or no? Depending on your answer to the previous quesiton.. would either of these feeds work?  

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...wer-16-medicated-goat-feed-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-goat-feed-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 21, 2017)

As treats, my goats love wheat thins, stale tortillas, banana peels, watermelon rind (cut small), sweet gum branches, occasional raisins...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 21, 2017)

We tell people to give the wethers a feed until they are around 6-8 months old.
We don't give our goats a medicated feed, but we give our kids a coccidia prevention.  I think that's what the medicated part of the feed is.
Then transition from the feed to alfalfa pellets.  That way you are still giving them something  in the morning and evening that they expect.  Can be helpful if you need to move them.
You would probably only use one bag of the feed.
I'd put the hay inside and out.
4 foot fence should be good.
That mineral is a good one.
Goats like raisins, animal crackers.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 22, 2017)

Make sure that the goats can't get to the chicken feed; and the LOVE chicken feed. It can make them very sick and possibly kill them. Other than that everything already mentioned is good. If you can find a feed or mineral with Ammonium Chloride in it I would use that or you can buy it plain and sprinkle a little on their feed everyday. It helps to prevent urinary calculi.


----------

